# Rib eye Steaks on my Traeger



## skayk

Okay after reading all the great ideas on how to do a great rib eye on a Traeger we couldn't decide which way to go so purchased 2 steaks and decided to do both ways.

Seasoned both the same. Put one steak on to just smoke for two hours (or 110 I.T.) 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Then cranked Traeger up to max of about 450 then put both steaks back on. Below is picture of the smoked steak completed with IT of 135 (continued to cook after we plated it. It was perfect and oh so juicy.) Great smoke flavor.







The picture below is of the steak that was put on and seared 8 minutes to a side 135 IT. It did not look as nice, did not have the smoke flavor we love. Would not do that way again period.  But yes on the above steak.







Here is some of each plated. We also baked potatoes, garlic cloves, pineapple and mushrooms at the same time. Nice meal.







Thanks for all the help out there.  Right now I have two butts a pot of beans and baked potatoe on the Traeger along with a rack of bbbacks from the neighbor. Figured could cook it up for them l had the room. These will be my first butts and I am taking pictures of them for you to critique for us.


----------



## meateater

Looks great, ribeye's are my favorite.


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice Job Skayk!!!

Nice Plate!!!

We just had another pair of my FREE Rib Eye Steaks, an hour ago, but I didn't take pics & post, because I didn't smoke mine this time.

TOO stinkin' hot to mess around out there today!!!!

Thanks for showing!

Bear


----------



## skayk

Thanks guys for checking them out.

Sharon


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks delicious!


----------



## bamajon

wow that looks good.  ive been meaning to try that myself


----------



## rdknb

looks very good


----------



## roller

I need some of that RIGHT NOW !!!  Nice job..


----------

